
Ask HN: Should I change jobs? - vs2370
I am in some kind of a situation. Here is my career profile so far
3 years at a big tech firm
1 year in fintech
2 years in ecommerce
currently in an internet company<p>As you can see I have moved quite a lot of jobs. A lot of people have started suggesting me against it now. But every time I had a decent enough reason. I now have a chance to up my pay by 25% and title by 2 up at a well know financial firm.. should i do it? how often switching jobs is too bad?
======
bradleyjg
I'd say the increase in pay and title outweighs any negative resume effect
from too many jobs. If you are jumping around a lot because you are a
rocketship that's a far different story than if you are jumping around a lot
because you don't fit in anywhere.

That said: since you were in fintech you may well be aware of this, but
programmers at financial firms don't exactly have the same status or workplace
conditions as programmers in software driven companies. If you don't know
exactly what I mean, shake your network and find someone in the industry to
have a frank discussion with.

Good luck.

------
allennicol
I think negative resume effect from too many jobs.Resume format should good
enough to get high salary job.So you should more care about your resume while
making .You are jumping around a lot because you don't fit in anywhere.So you
must want to become an software engineer ,you should make correct decision for
getting a good job. Custom essay writing service (
[http://www.essayguardian.com/](http://www.essayguardian.com/) ) helps for
giving detailed information and get guidelines for making a resume.You must
follow that service then your life will go smoothly and effectively.

------
Nemant
"up your title by 2" means nothing at all. 25% pay is a good enough reason,
BUT! Do you currently enjoy your job/team/manager? If the answer is a definite
yes, then stay. 25% is not worth the risk of going to a crappier team.

What you want to do is become a better software engineer, the title & money
will come by itself.

~~~
conqrr
Please explain 'nothing at all'? I am a junior engineer who left a place
recently where I couldve upped my title for better pay and work retaining my
title.

------
zhte415
3 jobs in 6 years isn't huge volatility. Depends on the market you're in. As
long as you have clearly thought-out plans for your next stop, you can clearly
tackle any question about stability when in an interview.

------
PaulHoule
Yes.

------
shawndumas
Is this your real account? And if so does anyone at your current employer know
it as yours?

